

The Ten Top Business Trends for the New Future - jyellin
http://www.globalfuturist.com/about-igf/top-ten-trends.html

======
jyellin
"8. Human capital, the value of talent will be the most valuable resource in
the 21st century."

Although this was probably always somewhat the case, this will be the FOCUS
for the next generation of innovation. Human Capital can be defined in a
number of ways, but my belief is that this equation captures the essence of
this term...

DETERMINATION + INTELLECT + PEOPLE + VISION = HUMAN CAPITAL

what do you think?

